# Japan - Earthquake and Tsunami



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

BBC News - Tsunami hits north-eastern Japan after massive quake Just watching the live coverage, its awful


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Now evacuating the Russian coast as well.
The footage of the water sweeping across Japan is terrifying - you can see the cars driving away in front of the wall of water


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*"The tsunami warning was extended to the Philippines, Indonesia and the Pacific coast of Russia."
Mother nature can be so cruel sometimes,i wonder how many lives will be lost this time.So sad.*


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

This is terrible, i havent seen it on the news yet but was just reading about it.

So many disasters seem to be happening lately.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

its so sad, u really dont realise how lucky you are till you see something like this


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Got it on the news now its awful its all on channel 1 at the min


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Jesus H Christ! New Zealand just bared the brunt of a big quake, and now Japan's got it.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I think maybe Mother Nature is getting a bit fed up with the way we have been treating her 

My thoughts are with all involved, so much devastation.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Watched a little on the news this morning .....Devastating ...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_my heart goes out to all those involved in this, its awful._


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't really know what to say about it, just awful :nonod:


----------



## DaisytheTT (Jan 20, 2011)

It's dreadful news. Just watching the water on the telly is scary enough, God knows what it must be like to experience it firsthand.


----------



## ichliebe (Jan 3, 2011)

PurpleCrow said:


> BBC News - Tsunami hits north-eastern Japan after massive quake Just watching the live coverage, its awful


yep,so horrible,its said that 8.9 degree


----------



## DaisytheTT (Jan 20, 2011)

I've just seen that they have put tsunami alerts on New Zealand, the Philippines, Indonesia, Papua New guinea and Hawaii


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

DaisytheTT said:


> I've just seen that they have put tsunami alerts on New Zealand, the Philippines, Indonesia, Papua New guinea and Hawaii


It looks like the whole pacific rim.
The Press Association: Tsunami alert spreads across ocean


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

i am very sorry for everyone affected....


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

People moan how disruptive the snow or the wind is, but water is indiscriminate ... the power of it is destructive when let loose ... watching the footage, knowing there are people in the cars watching the wave cross the roads ... awful ... 

Gives me a reality check every time ...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DaisytheTT said:


> I've just seen that they have put tsunami alerts on New Zealand, the Philippines, Indonesia, Papua New guinea and Hawaii


* My brother lives in NZ..*


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> * My brother lives in NZ..*


Is he on the coast? if so which one?
Hope he's not going to be affected.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Is he on the coast? if so which one?
> Hope he's not going to be affected.


*Not sure of the actual area Fleur but he is in Auckland.*


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Not sure of the actual area Fleur but he is in Auckland.*


That's at the top of NZ.
So far NZ is OK - fingers crossed it doesn't reach NZ,


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

I havent seen it on the news as am in work, but how devastating for them all.

It is happening so often now to so many countries, really makes you worried


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fleur said:


> That's at the top of NZ.
> So far NZ is OK - fingers crossed it doesn't reach NZ,


*If it does reach NZ Fleur i don't think they will suffer anything like those poor souls in Japan.I hate hearing and seeing stories like this.They must feel like its the end of the world.*


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:scared: Just seen it on the news poor people & animals


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

Its awfull, my friend is in Hawaii and they set the sirens going half an hour ago as a warning as due to hit them next, so scared for her and everyone thats already been hit!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> I think maybe Mother Nature is getting a bit fed up with the way we have been treating her
> 
> My thoughts are with all involved, so much devastation.


I agree Re Mother Nature.....The old saying Reap what we so comes to mind.

Sending thoughts to all that are caught up in this...


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

This unfortunatly guys has nothing to do with mother nature, this is all man made this time! The ATLAS experiment being right at the heart. 

Thoughts go out to all who are in the line of this.....Waterlily let us know you are ok hun. Xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Mum2Alfie said:


> This unfortunatly guys has nothing to do with mother nature, this is all man made this time! The ATLAS experiment being right at the heart.
> 
> Thoughts go out to all who are in the line of this.....Waterlily let us know you are ok hun. Xxx


I think Waterlily is Perth which is the West coast so she shouldn't be effected,

Just trying to get hold of my mum as my brothers girlfriend is Japanese, not sure where abouts her family are in Japan.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

may god be with these people of many races and religions


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Heard it on the way to work...couldn't believe how big the earthquake was. Such a shame aswell...all the hardwork just gone....now other countries to face the same fate


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I think Waterlily is Perth which is the West coast so she shouldn't be effected,
> 
> Just trying to get hold of my mum as my brothers girlfriend is Japanese, not sure where abouts her family are in Japan.


my friend's japanese also, but luckily she's just got news that her family are all ok at the minute

scary stuff


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> *This unfortunatly guys has nothing to do with mother nature, this is all man made this time*! The ATLAS experiment being right at the heart.
> 
> Thoughts go out to all who are in the line of this.....Waterlily let us know you are ok hun. Xxx


Man as alot to answer for  The Earth can't take it anymore:frown:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Man as alot to answer for  The Earth can't take it anymore:frown:


crichton said the earth will survive
she's just gotta kill us off before we take her beyond the point of no repair


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Dreadful, dreadful news. I have a pen pal in Japan. I hope she & her Family are OK.
OH says the way earthquakes are happening, it could be San Francisco, the San Andreas fault could be next.:scared::scared:


----------



## TremlettB (Mar 11, 2011)

Tsunami Alert for New Zealand, the Philippines, Indonesia, Papua New Guinea, Hawaii, and others. Waves expected over the next few hours, caused by 8.9 earthquake in Japan.

Here i am found List of the worst earthquakes in history, with pictures. From the most recent, current earthquakes to those of the past, this list has them all.


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

i never thought i would see these scenes again


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

A tsunami warning's been issued for Oregon and Cali...

Tsunami warning issued for northern and central California and Oregon; Southern California on watch | L.A. NOW | Los Angeles Times

I've got friends in Bandon, OR, which sits right on the coast. They'd better get the hell out of there.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> A tsunami warning's been issued for Oregon and Cali...
> 
> Tsunami warning issued for northern and central California and Oregon; Southern California on watch | L.A. NOW | Los Angeles Times
> 
> I've got friends in Bandon, OR, which sits right on the coast. They'd better get the hell out of there.


My brother is in LA, they live on the beachfront


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> My brother is in LA, they live on the beachfront


The best thing for your brother to do is head for the hills, the Thousand Oaks area would be best if substantial waves do come ashore.

Although LA isn't directly in the line of fire of a potential tsunami, these waves are capable of channeling up relatively sheltered areas.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Here is a person finder for the people in Japan:

Google Person Finder: 2011 Japan Earthquake


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think Taiwan have stepped down their alert - to do with the geography of the sea bed and Indonesia has just had 1/2 metre waves - not heard about how things are in the philippenes yet though and they're infront on Indonesia.

Luke and Rainy I hope your family/friends stay safe.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

it makes our problems seem so trivial..Praying for everyone affected by this....


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

.....and they say the planet is dying ....looks pretty alive to me


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

it really is 1 thing after another at the moment. all i can ever think is whats next.....and then this happens! We are soooo lucky here! we might not get nice weather a lot of the time but by heck we are lucky!

my OH just asked where would i like to go on holiday next year.....im starting to think i dont want to go anywhere!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

oh god, watching sky news now, you could see cars/vans etc going along roads to try and escape it, and the water just caught them up and swept them away  made me cry! and then i thought thats just 3 i saw get swept and the water is moving faster than the cars going along that road


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like America is going to be OK.

It's so devastating for Japan I my heart goes out to all the people who have been effected.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

my geography is soooo bad! i just had to look at the map to see where Montenegro is again to know hes safe! 

not that i still know, looks like no where is bloody safe anymore!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My dads diving off small islands in the Philippines at the moment, i had a text off him at midday saying he should be ok where he is .. he will let me know if a big wave goes by  I've not heard anything else so i hope his ok, going by the website the tsunami should of already been there by midday


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've not seen anything on the news about the philippenes :confused1: I would of thought we would of heard something.
Hawia has had 85cm waves come inshore and they are expecting them to grow so tourists have been moved to upper floors and safe areas.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Its horrible isnt it, Somethings going on.. way too many "natural" disasters of late.
Ii Havent been able to catch the news since about 2pm so i just hope theres been no other countrys affected.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I've not seen anything on the news about the Philippines :confused1: I would of thought we would of heard something.
> Hawia has had 85cm waves come inshore and they are expecting them to grow so tourists have been moved to upper floors and safe areas.


i've just having a look on line it seems the Philippines have stepped down there warning, they had waves but just evacuated 40m inland


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

What terrible, awful news. I can't believe it. From what I could gather, the Japanese were all rather calm during the actual earthquake and once it had stopped were all about ready to carry on. Their buildings are designed with earthquakes in mind, they'd have to be, being on or so close to fault lines. 

It's the tsunami that they couldn't really prepare for. 

So very sad and I just want to cry for them all


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

We are just waiting for a phone call of my uncle he lives in Hong Kong


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm actually waiting on tenter-hooks for any reference to Costa Rica - has anyone heard anything I may have missed?

Em
xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> i've just having a look on line it seems the Philippines have stepped down there warning, they had waves but just evacuated 40m inland


Thx - I hadn't seen anything on the news.

Looks like Santa Cruz has had some damage, mainly boats etc.

I read earlier that they had the Nuclear Power station under control - but now they're talking about releasing radio active vapour to relieve the pressure


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Indie said:


> We are just waiting for a phone call of my uncle he lives in Hong Kong


Looks like Hong Kong should of missed it, hope you hear from your uncle soon



Eroswoof said:


> I'm actually waiting on tenter-hooks for any reference to Costa Rica - has anyone heard anything I may have missed?
> 
> Em
> xx


Looking at the map on the BBC web site it should miss Costa Rica, the tsunami seems to be hitting the coast further South - Calafornia.
And maybe further North Chillie - but not in the middle


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

My friends in Cali have been warned to stay away from marines, the beach etc.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Such a sad thing to happen. Life can be so cruel sometimes


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

just watching new footage on Sky...my God..those poor people...


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

We watched it at work today and all felt physically sick. It's just so out of our control. I hated seeing it all unfold. Such a tragedy, but nothing could have been done to prevent it.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> We watched it at work today and all felt physically sick. It's just so out of our control. I hated seeing it all unfold. Such a tragedy, but nothing could have been done to prevent it.


i know...we could only see little bits at work... and now there is a nuclear emergency at one of the nuclear plants...not good, i hope they can get it under control


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> i know...we could only see little bits at work... and now there is a nuclear emergency at one of the nuclear plants...not good, i hope they can get it under control


I saw that, I think it's because the cooling system wasn't working? they've asked everyone within 2km to evacuate the area. Hopefully they get it under control soon.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> I saw that, I think it's because the cooling system wasn't working? they've asked everyone within 2km to evacuate the area. Hopefully they get it under control soon.


yes..they are going to vent some of the vapour off...hopefully that will settle it down a little and reduce the pressure


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> yes..they are going to vent some of the vapour off...hopefully that will settle it down a little and reduce the pressure


Is there a reason why it's all seems to be happening over that side of the world?

Something to do with the earth's plates i suppose?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Is there a reason why it's all seems to be happening over that side of the world?
> 
> Something to do with the earth's plates i suppose?


dunno...its just terrible...Mother nature can be very cruel


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> Is there a reason why it's all seems to be happening over that side of the world?
> 
> Something to do with the earth's plates i suppose?


Ever heard of the ATLAS experiment? Australia has just taken over.........something that they had to do to put something else right to stop the earth from blowing up......kinda like the film "the core" but with a nuclear weapon. It needed to be done, but obviously with major consequences.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> Is there a reason why it's all seems to be happening over that side of the world?
> 
> Something to do with the earth's plates i suppose?


It's the so called ring of fire...a vulnerable area of plates on that side of the planet...the whole of the Pacific Rim.Just including New Zealand but avoiding Australia.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

The latest on the situation in japan.

BBC News - Japan earthquake: Explosion at Fukushima nuclear plant


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Watching again on the news this morning .... terrible ...thoughts and prayers with everyone over there.xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

lifeizsweet said:


> Is there a reason why it's all seems to be happening over that side of the world?
> 
> Something to do with the earth's plates i suppose?


The Eurasian plate is constantly colliding with the Pacific and Indo-Australian plates, giving rise to destructive plate boundaries between the three plates which extends from the Korean peninsula and south towards the boundaries between the Indo-Australian, Antarctic and Pacific plates.

As a result the Pacific plate is constantly sliding underneath the other two plates. This results in friction and a build-up of pressure which is eventually released at a certain point called the epicentre, producing an earthquake.

Most tsunamis aren't caused by earthquakes themselves, but due to a sudden movement of material (e.g. underwater landslide) or a large upward movement of the crust which displaces a huge amount of seawater.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Just saw this on the BBC website 

Japan's Fuji TV has run a screen caption saying that as many as 10,000 people are missing in the town of Minamisanriku in Miyagi prefecture.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been watching the news about what is happening in Japan. It is sad to watch. The situation with the reactor is scary. 

http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/12/japan.nuclear/index.html?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

I was sat in the agility in crufts when my mother in law said that something bad had happened. Her friend sent her a text telling her. So we walked to the food area that had a tv and saw the video of it....almost threw up.

Hate anything like that. 

The poor people that have died or have lost people, or have lost everything they own.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Meltdown is assumed at two of the reactors. Third has failed.

http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/12/japan.quake/index.html?hpt=T1&iref=BN1

I feel bad for people in Japan. An earthquake, a Tsunami, and now a nuclear disaster is possible.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's awful, Japan is so heavily populated it must have affected most of the country, we are only seeing the worsted (spelling) parts. 

Just watching houses, boats and cars been carried by the water it's heartbreaking, and we moan at a bit of snow.

There are so many devastating things happening at the moment, can't help wondering what is going to happen next. 

Don't they say the world as we know it, is going end in 2012 it makes to you wonder doesn't it.


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

Ruthless killers. I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

morsel said:


> Ruthless killers. I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them.


*Thats a very sweeping statement to make,there are good and bad in every race.Just remember,there but for the grace of god.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

morsel said:


> Ruthless killers. I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them.


Yes check this ruthless killer out 









And then watch the footage of that tsunami hitting and think about how many of the "ruthless killers" i picture above didn't get out in time, all those children, mothers, fathers, husbands, wives, sons and daughters. Just imagine sitting in a car with your entire family trying to get away and watching that thing come towards you and being able to do nothing.

Have some respect FFS !!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

morsel said:


> Ruthless killers. I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them.


F***ing douchbag... 

On the subject of Japan's nuclear power, an accident involving a reactor was an accident waiting to happen considering how prone the country is to earthquakes. The reason for Japan's dependence on nuclear energy is because they have no sustainable oil reserves. However, only 33% of Japan's energy demands is supplied by its 58 reactors, the other 67% is supplied by imported fuels.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*It looks like they are expecting another earthquake measuring over 7 on the ricktor scale within the next 2 or 3 days,which might cause another tsunami.*


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, my OH was reading an article in her newspaper yesterday that these natural disasters have something to do with how close the Moon comes to the Earth at certain times, the disasters have co-incided with when the Moon is at it's closest to the Earth, how much truth is in this I don't know but I suppose it kind of makes sense. wayne.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Don't they say the world as we know it, is going end in 2012 it makes to you wonder doesn't it.


'They' have been saying that for the last two thousand years...it's rubbish.

These terrible disasters happen every year on this planet...some make the news more than others.Over the years earthquakes have devastated Japan,Mexico,Haiti,Iran,Turkey,Chile and many others...
It's just that nowadays we see on the spot pictures.The earth consists of tectonic plates that are constantly on the move,and always will be...period.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

critter said:


> Hi, my OH was reading an article in her newspaper yesterday that these natural disasters have something to do with how close the Moon comes to the Earth at certain times, the disasters have co-incided with when the Moon is at it's closest to the Earth, how much truth is in this I don't know but I suppose it kind of makes sense. wayne.


*They were saying something along those lines on telly,and apperently the 19th of March the moon will be closer to the earth which will have some affect on the weather.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

These before and after pictures really show the level of destruction caused by the water 

ABC News - Japan Earthquake: before and after


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> These before and after pictures really show the level of destruction caused by the water
> 
> ABC News - Japan Earthquake: before and after


Oh my god


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

RAINYBOW said:


> These before and after pictures really show the level of destruction caused by the water
> 
> ABC News - Japan Earthquake: before and after


 oh my god, they never stood a chance ,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I find it a bit ironic (if thats the right word),that the earthquake which is the worst in their history didn't cause all this damage but the tsuami.
Apparently there is no other country that can compare to Japan for being best equipped for dealing with earthquakes.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I find it a bit ironic (if thats the right word),that the earthquake which is the worst in their history didn't cause all this damage but the tsuami.
> Apparently there is no other country that can compare to Japan for being best equipped for dealing with earthquakes.*


They have massive Tsunami defences too...but Mother Nature is more powerful than us mere humans.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

morsel said:


> Ruthless killers. I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them.


What?????!!!!!!! Are you referring to WW2? If so, you need to remember that most people in japan now weren't even alive during WW2. You can't blame people for the mistakes of past generations.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

morsel said:


> Ruthless killers. I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them.


What a pathetic small minded view you have.

Children have died, they did nothing wrong. Children have lost their parents, their family.

Mothers have lost their children, whole generations of people have been killed.

You cant hold a whole country against what happened along long time ago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

morsel said:


> Ruthless killers. I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them.


I don't think you would say that if it was YOUR family and loved ones buried in the rubble!! :mad2::mad2:

What is the matter with you?? You clearly don't have a heart!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

It's so swful  

Reminds me of the Boxing Day Tsunami,we had friends in Thailand who were caught in it. They were all badly injured & the youngest was never found !

Terrifying what nature can do & it's totally out of our hands xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

morsel said:


> Ruthless killers. I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them.


Smell the ignorance and arrogance, I cant believe you can see people in distress and pain and grief, and be so blase and hateful about there dead family members. Your an idiot and part of the problem, the past is the past people like you keep regurgitating it so future generations cant move on without prejudice. If you were born in Japan would you be so callous.



DogLover1981 said:


> What?????!!!!!!! Are you referring to WW2? If so, you need to remember that most people in japan now weren't even alive during WW2. You can't blame people for the mistakes of past generations.


And That


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

morsel said:


> Ruthless killers. I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them.


Hi, I smell a Troll . wayne.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> I don't think you would say that if it was YOUR family and loved ones buried in the rubble!! :mad2::mad2:
> 
> What is the matter with you?? You clearly don't have a heart!!





Waterlily said:


> Smell the ignorance and arrogance, I cant believe you can see people in distress and pain and grief, and be so blase and hateful about there dead family members. Your an idiot and part of the problem, the past is the past people like you keep regurgitating it so future generations cant move on without prejudice. If you were born in Japan would you be so callous.
> 
> And That


You are right that we should not blame our forefathers for their sins, but you have to remember that there are many many people (maybe even some members on this forum) who lost their fathers and grandfathers in Japanese pow camps - it is very easy for those of you who have never lost a loved one is such a way to - but there are many that never forget. As there are with the Jewish people.

Just a reminder we do not all


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You are right that we should not blame our forefathers for their sins, but you have to remember that there are many many people (maybe even some members on this forum) who lost their fathers and grandfathers in Japanese pow camps - it is very easy for those of you who have never lost a loved one is such a way to - but there are many that never forget. As there are with the Jewish people.
> 
> Just a reminder we do not all


I gotta say I saw the comment and I was a bit surprised it was the only comment in that way. Two relatives on my Grandpa's side were tortured by the Japanese during WW2. I do feel terrible with the Tsunami and they have my deepest sympathies. But I don't think I could ever visit the country for pleasure etc. I grew up being told about what happened to those relatives and it used to give me nightmares.

Like I said I don't think it has any bearing on the Tsunami etc I do feel its dreadful and my condolences are with every single person affected.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You are right that we should not blame our forefathers for their sins, but you have to remember that there are many many people (maybe even some members on this forum) who lost their fathers and grandfathers in Japanese pow camps - it is very easy for those of you who have never lost a loved one is such a way to - but there are many that never forget. As there are with the Jewish people.
> 
> Just a reminder we do not all


We could say that about so many people couldn't we, but to put such a heartless comment like that is not on in my opinion.

It should have nothing to do with the "race" of people, they are STILL human beings and STILL have family, children etc that have all died in this horrible disaster and that is what we should remember!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I gotta say I saw the comment and I was a bit surprised it was the only comment in that way. Two relatives on my Grandpa's side were tortured by the Japanese during WW2. I do feel terrible with the Tsunami and they have my deepest sympathies. But I don't think I could ever visit the country for pleasure etc. I grew up being told about what happened to those relatives and it used to give me nightmares.
> 
> Like I said I don't think it has any bearing on the Tsunami etc I do feel its dreadful and my condolences are with every single person affected.


I think we ALL feel devastated about the Tsunami, and it is horrific what we are seeing, anyone who can watch helpless people going to their deaths would have to be deranged. No one is happy to see read and hear what is happening in China,


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> We could say that about so many people couldn't we, but to put such a heartless comment like that is not on in my opinion.
> 
> It should have nothing to do with the "race" of people, they are STILL human beings and STILL have family, children etc that have all died in this horrible disaster and that is what we should remember!!!


I think the person who made the comment had every right to say what he thinks as it happens! I do, you do! Just so happens that person does not share the opinions of most, so what right have we to stop him voicing them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You are right that we should not blame our forefathers for their sins, but you have to remember that there are many many people (maybe even some members on this forum) who lost their fathers and grandfathers in Japanese pow camps - it is very easy for those of you who have never lost a loved one is such a way to - but there are many that never forget. As there are with the Jewish people.
> 
> Just a reminder we do not all


Scott's granddad who is almost like my granddad was a prisoner of war with the Japanese for years and many of his co-workers (he was in the army as a driver) died in the prisoner camp. He was lucky to get out alive.

However he doesnt hate the Japanese at all, nor does he hold a grudge for what that generation did. Scott talks fondly of a train journey he had with his granddad and there was a Japanese family across from them and they got talking. They even apologized for what their ancestors did.

Now, that man (Scott's granddad) is a true hero. Not only did he survive such a horrible experiance but he has truly no problems with the country that did that to him.

I understand that many people are still sore about what happened between certain countries, my grandma refuses to go to northen ireland because of the IRA. But I think if the people it hurt the most can move on from it then others can too. Its not about forgetting because what happened was disgusting but its about not holding a grudge against this generation of people for what others have done.

I would never visit Japan or China, its a lifestyle I have no interest in. 
But for someone to come on and to me make a comment that comes across like they deserve it is vile....those young children didnt do anything wrong. Nor did their mother and father.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think the person who made the comment had every right to say what he thinks as it happens! I do, you do! Just so happens that person does not share the opinions of most, so what right have we to stop him voicing them.


They have every right to voice them and i or anyone else are not stopping them from doing that, but we also have a right to disagree with the comment and reply to that comment as a forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

willa said:


> It's so swful
> 
> Reminds me of the Boxing Day Tsunami,we had friends in Thailand who were caught in it. They were all badly injured & the youngest was never found !
> 
> Terrifying what nature can do & it's totally out of our hands xx


My ex husband were in Thailand for christmas that year! Our daughter was going crazy as he never bothered to call he to tell her he was OK! I remember then being glued to the channels and listening to the news . There were so many people from so many nationalities affected in that one yet they all pulled together and language was not a barrier


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Sure, Japan was responsible for many atrocities towards allied POWs back in WWII, however we have to learn to _forgive_. Many Japanese people have lost their lives in this quake, and many of them weren't even born during the war.

People are entitled to their opinions, however posting hateful comments about the quake victims is not acceptable, it's downright vile and such remarks have no place on this forum.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> However he doesnt hate the Japanese at all, nor does he hold a grudge for what that generation did. Scott talks fondly of a train journey he had with his granddad and there was a Japanese family across from them and they got talking. They even apologized for what their ancestors did.
> 
> Now, that man (Scott's granddad) is a true hero. Not only did he survive such a horrible experiance but he has truly no problems with the country that did that to him.
> 
> I understand that many people are still sore about what happened between certain countries, my grandma refuses to go to northen ireland because of the IRA. But I think if the people it hurt the most can move on from it then others can too. Its not about forgetting because what happened was disgusting but its about not holding a grudge against this generation of people for what others have done.


Thing is though sadly not everyone can think like that. My Grandpa never once spoke about what happened to members of his family but my Grandma would, she was always going on about it. Grandpa could just never bring himself to speak of it. Anything about the Japanese on the tv or radio he would turn it off or go out the room. Nothing nasty but he wanted to know as little as possible about anything to do with them.

I don't think it makes anyone a hero to not have a problem with the country who caused harm like that. It shows they are able to move on, maybe forgive and forget but its not always up to us to choose if we want to do that, its just whether we are able to or not and sadly no matter how much some people try there are some things they just cannot get over. Doesn't stop someone being a hero if they are incapable of this bit in my eyes


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

ive just been sorting little legs out for bed and the news was on in the background, did i hear right that the death toll is 10,000? or is that whats expected?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Sure, Japan was responsible for many atrocities towards allied POWs back in WWII, however we have to learn to _forgive_. Many Japanese people have lost their lives in this quake, and many of them weren't even born during the war.


Its not about forgiving Chillinator. I and I expect all of my family could never 'forgive' what was done. We can accept and move on and realise it had nothing to do with the generations that exist in Japan now. Can you forgive the Holocaust? Of course you can't forgive it, you just learn to realise the people now in those countries had nothing to do with the atrocities. Sorry I just really feel forgiveness isn't the right word.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Having an opinion is one thing but knowing when it is wholly inappropriate to voice it is quite another IMO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Its not about forgiving Chillinator. I and I expect all of my family could never 'forgive' what was done. We can accept and move on and realise it had nothing to do with the generations that exist in Japan now. Can you forgive the Holocaust? Of course you can't forgive it, you just learn to realise the people now in those countries had nothing to do with the atrocities. Sorry I just really feel forgiveness isn't the right word.


The hateful comments have been generalized towards the entire Japanese population, not just the nutcases who were responsible for the crimes commited during WWII. The Nazis in WWII were responsible for the Holocaust, but it's worth bearing in mind that not every German during the 1933-1945 period agreed with the Nazi regime, but what could they do? Does that mean we should also hate the German people too and say exactly the same things if there was a natural disaster in Germany? We have to draw a line somewhere.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> The hateful comments have been generalized towards the entire Japanese population, not just the nutcases who were responsible for the crimes commited during WWII. The Nazis in WWII were responsible for the Holocaust, but it's worth bearing in mind that not every German during the 1933-1945 period agreed with the Nazi regime, but what could they do? Does that mean we should also hate the German people too and say exactly the same things if there was a natural disaster in Germany? We have to draw a line somewhere.


My post was not directed at all in the way you have read it.

Basically:

During WW2 members of the Japanese army tortured soldiers and civilians from other places.

Most of those people are now dead/regretful of what happened etc what happened then has no bearing on the Japanese people of today.

Same for the Nazis with the Holocaust. But to say we should _forgive_ I feel is wrong. Its not about forgiveness its about the realisation that a race as a whole and as they stand today are not responsible for what happened all those years ago. Hence there should be no need to forgive those people, they have done nothing. But forgiveness of those who did, is another kettle of fish.

As far as I am concerned the people of Japan now right here in 2011 have no bearing on what happened many years ago but in the same breath I very much doubt those who suffered at the hands of some of the Japanese Army all those years ago would feel they could forgive. That's as far as it goes in my eyes but please do not take my post as me thinking the Japanese population are responsible for all hurt any of our families or friends have ever suffered because that is not the case.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Having an opinion is one thing but knowing when it is wholly inappropriate to voice it is quite another IMO.





Chillinator said:


> The hateful comments have been generalized towards the entire Japanese population, not just the nutcases who were responsible for the crimes commited during WWII. The Nazis in WWII were responsible for the Holocaust, but it's worth bearing in mind that not every German during the 1933-1945 period agreed with the Nazi regime, but what could they do? Does that mean we should also hate the German people too and say exactly the same things if there was a natural disaster in Germany? We have to draw a line somewhere.


It is very easy for those not directly affected to have an opinion!
and I do agree with you Rainybows! it were inappropriate!
But then the whole damb world is hardly a happy lovey dovey place is it now!
And my rose coloured specs went out when John Lennon were assinated!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> It is very easy for those not directly affected to have an opinion!
> and I do agree with you Rainybows! it were inappropriate!
> But then the whole damb world is hardly a happy lovey dovey place is it now!
> And my rose coloured specs went out when John Lennon were assinated!


I don't agree with what he said BUT i agree he has a right to that opinion as he is lucky enough to reside in a free society BUT you will not convince me it was anything other than totally inhumane to express that opinion on a thread dedicated to what is likely to me a massive loss of human life in very tragic circumstances, i don't care what glases a person wears DT, thats not right, we are ALL part of the human race and NO humans aint that pretty sometimes but there but for the grace of god go every last one of us !!!.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> My post was not directed at all in the way you have read it.
> 
> Basically:
> 
> ...


I wasn't referring to your post, and nor am I saying that the murderous criminals should be forgiven (you'd have to be rather crackers to forgive Adolf Hitler!). I'm merely backing up my view from the above post by a certain troll. It's not the first of such comments I've seen in the past day or so.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I don't agree with what he said BUT i agree he has a right to that opinion as he is lucky enough to reside in a free society BUT you will not convince me it was anything other than totally inhumane to express that opinion on a thread dedicated to what is likely to me a massive loss of human life in very tragic circumstances, i don't care what glases a person wears DT, thats not right, we are ALL part of the human race and NO humans aint that pretty sometimes but there but for the grace of god go every last one of us !!!.


Rather then trash this thread Rainybows I am going to start another! your opinions would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I don't agree with what he said BUT i agree he has a right to that opinion as he is lucky enough to reside in a free society BUT you will not convince me it was anything other than totally inhumane to express that opinion on a thread dedicated to what is likely to me a massive loss of human life in very tragic circumstances, i don't care what glases a person wears DT, thats not right, we are ALL part of the human race and NO humans aint that pretty sometimes but there but for the grace of god go every last one of us !!!.


It isn't an opinion, the member in question simply posted a hateful remark without thinking it over first in an attempt to instigate a string of responses. I call it attention seeking.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My thoughts are with everyone in Japan, not just the people but the animals too


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> My thoughts are with everyone in Japan, not just the people but the animals too


Yes, and I made a what some would consider 'heartless' remark regarding animals early on in the thread! comment were passed on that too, much to my annoyance, but out of respect I did control my response.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think people need to remember that PF is web site that anyone in the world can visit and some of the survivors of the disaster in Japan could potentially be viewing this site right now (not sure how likely though). I would feel awful about posting a comment like what was posted because of this.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yes, and I made a what some would consider 'heartless' remark regarding animals early on in the thread! comment were passed on that too, much to my annoyance, but out of respect I did control my response.


I didn't read all the thread so I missed any comment you made DT, but I thought the comment by Morsel was offensive, I have friends in Japan & I hate seeing a nation stereotyped


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Haven't posted yet because it's still sinking in just how massive the situation is, but apparently Japan were overdue a big one  Mt Fuji is overdue to errupt too...hope it doesn't damage itself too badly, it's such a beautiful, iconic landmark of Japan.

I've been reading more and more on it, and apparently in the next couple of weeks, there will be some activity at the New Madrid fault zone too. Don't hold me to that, I really hope it doesn't happen...

My thoughts and prayers are with the people and animals that have lost their homes, families and lives. No one could have predicted the scale of this event, and I hope they recover quickly.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Now in my opinion is not the time to start dragging up history.If you want to go down that road,take a good look at our own.
There is a time and a place for every thing,and now is not the time or place.
These people need and deserve all the help and sympathy they can get.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

poohdog said:


> 'They' have been saying that for the last two thousand years...it's rubbish.


When I said the world would end in 2012 it was said tongue in cheek.



morsel said:


> Ruthless killers. I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them.


Did you know that it was the British who had the first Concentration Camps in the Boar War not so "innocent" are we.


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> What a pathetic small minded view you have.
> 
> Children have died, they did nothing wrong. Children have lost their parents, their family.
> 
> ...


Every 3 seconds there is a preventable death of a child on the planet.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

morsel said:


> Every 3 seconds there is a preventable death of a child on the planet.


And ? that has what to do with your disrespectful comment :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

morsel said:


> Every 3 seconds there is a preventable death of a child on the planet.


And??????? Your point is???


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> When I said the world would end in 2012 it was said tongue in cheek.
> 
> Fair enough...but many are taking it very seriously...superstitious claptrap because the Mayan calendar ceases that year...so of course the 'End of the world brigade' have all jumped on the subject.
> 
> Did you know that it was the British who had the first Concentration Camps in the Boar War not so "innocent" are we.


British concentration camps were built to house political dissidents...the word today is linked to Nazi death camps...not a British invention.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

morsel said:


> Every 3 seconds there is a preventable death of a child on the planet.


And?

So you think thousands of people should die because you have some issue with the Japanese?


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> And?
> 
> So you think thousands of people should die because you have some issue with the Japanese?


Do I? News to me. I just said that I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them. I didn't say that I thought it was a good thing to happen. I don't feel that bothered because as a nation their social, enviromental, human rights and resistance to the international community does not benefit mankind imo. I'm entitled to feel that way and others are entitled to disagree. There was someone before me that called it retribution. Not me, I never mentioned world war II or anything about race. It appears that there are some people that are just out for an argument. I don't want a part of that or a scapegoat so people are better off looking for a different willing participator.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

morsel said:


> Do I? News to me. I just said that I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them. I didn't say that I thought it was a good thing to happen. I don't feel that bothered because as a nation their social, enviromental, human rights and resistance to the international community does not benefit mankind imo. I'm entitled to feel that way and others are entitled to disagree. There was someone before me that called it retribution. Not me, I never mentioned world war II or anything about race. It appears that there are some people that are just out for an argument. I don't want a part of that or a scapegoat so people are better off looking for a different willing participator.


but,.... how can you not feel sorry...for god sake people. kids/people have died here,...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

morsel said:


> Do I? News to me. I just said that I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them. I didn't say that I thought it was a good thing to happen. *I don't feel that bothered because as a nation their social, enviromental, human rights and resistance to the international community does not benefit mankind imo.* I'm entitled to feel that way and others are entitled to disagree. There was someone before me that called it retribution. Not me, I never mentioned world war II or anything about race. It appears that there are some people that are just out for an argument. I don't want a part of that or a scapegoat so people are better off looking for a different willing participator.


Imo thats worse than you being sore about WW.

You feel they do not benefit mankind so for what looks to be 10,000 to die is something you are "not bothered" about.

Judging by that standard most of the human population of the world should not be around. :mad2:

What do you offer man kind? Ask yourself that.

Many humans just exist they do not add anything substantial to man kind.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

morsel said:


> Do I? News to me. I just said that I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them. .


Yep! that was all you said! albeit a little more eloquently then that! 
And in all honesty it should have been buried where it belongs with the rest of the rubble.

But no! that don't happen on here! We get one make a comment! and then they all jump on the band wagon! Now that is what I call a witch hunt!

Take it how you like you guys!

And to you Morsel - wrong time,wrong place to voice your views me thinks! 
No one deserves the horror that them poor folk are going through!

Aint it time we now put this to bed! t'will soon be the bewithing hour and I may just get my broomstick out!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

morsel said:


> Do I? News to me. I just said that I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them. I didn't say that I thought it was a good thing to happen. I don't feel that bothered because as a nation their social, enviromental, human rights and resistance to the international community does not benefit mankind imo. I'm entitled to feel that way and others are entitled to disagree. There was someone before me that called it retribution. Not me, I never mentioned world war II or anything about race. It appears that there are some people that are just out for an argument. I don't want a part of that or a scapegoat so people are better off looking for a different willing participator.


Fair enough, I saw your post as meaning the war too so apologies for that. Like DT said its just a sore time right now.


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> but,.... how can you not feel sorry...for god sake people. kids/people have died here,...


Life, nature, death all involve suffering. I accept that reality. As a youngster, I was very sensitive about suffering. Now I accept it as a fact of life and get on with the job of surviving. Can't feel bad every second for every individual. Japan isn't up there on the list of nations that I would feel sorry for. If it is, for you. then no offense intended.


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Imo thats worse than you being sore about WW.
> 
> You feel they do not benefit mankind so for what looks to be 10,000 to die is something you are "not bothered" about.
> 
> ...


Like I said. I'm not looking for an argument. I think you are misinterpreting what I mean by does not benefit. Stop over analysing what you think I mean. It doesn't benefit anyone.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

morsel said:


> Life, nature, death all involve suffering. I accept that reality. As a youngster, I was very sensitive about suffering. Now I accept it as a fact of life and get on with the job of surviving. Can't feel bad every second for every individual. Japan isn't up there on the list of nations that I would feel sorry for. If it is, for you. then no offense intended.


but ..the kids aint done anything......the babes that have died ..lost their parents....any country i would feel for ...


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay so because they dont benefit the rest of the world no one should feel bad about the fact that 10,000 might have died including babies, children and the elderly?

That 60 year old man who was rescued today watch his wife being swept away from him? Tell me do you have a wife? Regardless of nation or how your country benefits the rest of the world how would YOU feel as a PERSON to see your wife being swept away from you, never to see her again?

These people have been through hell and I think its the least we can do to respect them.

Each to their own, but i see no reasoning in it.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Okay so because they dont benefit the rest of the world *no one* should feel bad about the fact that 10,000 might have died including babies, children and the elderly?
> 
> *Each to their own*, but i see no reasoning in it.


Thats the point budball, she never said no one else shouldn't feel bad, and as you say each to there own, we dont have to understand someones opinion, just have to respect there right to it. 

off topic, just wanna add for no reason...... shittt I'm tired


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Okay so because they dont benefit the rest of the world no one should feel bad about the fact that 10,000 might have died including babies, children and the elderly?
> 
> That 60 year old man who was rescued today watch his wife being swept away from him? Tell me do you have a wife? Regardless of nation or how your country benefits the rest of the world how would YOU feel as a PERSON to see your wife being swept away from you, never to see her again?
> 
> ...


Do you think that if the man that you refer to heard of a catastrophe in My life that he would necessarily feel particularly bad about it? Like I said in other words, if you feel that bad about every persons experience then you will have to morn for every individual that suffers every moment of every day. For the rest of your life, some person will suffer like this, every second. Your choice if you want to live like that. Can't force others too. Besides, do you know everything about this 60year old mans life (do you know anything). Who are you feeling for? For all you know he could.... Does he care much about how you feel about his experience? Will it make a difference? Just because I have a down to earth view of it, there is no need to browbeat.


----------



## teddyboylove (Jul 31, 2010)

Now sit back, relax on your sofa or armchair or your lovely comfy bed. Right now. Its lovely. Let some soft music, or rap music, or whatever you are into -just go with it. It is familiar, it is home, it is comfort. It is what you are used to. Relax. relax. Life is good, or reasonably OK - well you might have a few problems, or even big problems, but for the moment you are probably warm, comfy and have access to your familiar and comforting computer, where you can express your opinions, yup, have your say about the rest of the world without really empathising yes, empatahising (look it up if you need to) - far, far away from you, absolute strangers. Why should you care? But OMG - out of a clear blue sky there came a gigantic rumble, and YOUR sofa, or YOUR bed, theirs that is shaking fit you send you into the nearest wall - you are stunned, unable to understand what the hell is going on - you are being carried away on this gigantic sweep of water, - oh ****, you have had it, no need to continue with this discussion.
Now do you feel their pain????? Well, maybe not, but I have tried to bring you back into the human race. Now I am off.... Sleep well....


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

morsel said:


> Ruthless killers. I wouldn't bother feeling too sorry for them.


*WARNING VERY STRONG PERSONAL OPINIONS IF EASILY OFFENDED DO NOT READ, FEW WILL AGREE MOST WILL DISAGREE BUT ALL WILL SEE WHY I HAVE THIS OPINION AND IT WILL NEVER CHANGE*

Sorry guys, but I got to agree, I wouldnt give a penny to aid the japanese, if any other country anywhere in the world went through this I would help.

My grandfather was out in Japan in the war, he didnt choose to go there, he was made too. He did come home after the war finished but refused to talk about it. His teeth had been removed, as had his finger nails. I have photos from inside the japanese war camps, I have seen things they did, much worse than anything in our camps, worse than the germans.

He had nightmares everynight up untill the day he died.

As a result, I couldnt give two hoots for the Japanese.

in my opinion..... due to personal reasons, its a shame the whole country wasnt destroyed by the A bombs but hey. by the grace of god etc.... what goes around comes around. Guess the Tsunami is just fate.

Thats all im going to say here, and im not going to try and tell people they are wrong to support these people, as in a way I agree, most of them were prob not even alive in the war. But at the end of the day they are decendents of the people I wish were wiped out in the 1940's, and they wouldnt be there dying in a tsunami now if the A bombs had done their job properly in the first place.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

frosty2010 said:


> *WARNING VERY STRONG PERSONAL OPINIONS IF EASILY OFFENDED DO NOT READ, FEW WILL AGREE MOST WILL DISAGREE BUT ALL WILL SEE WHY I HAVE THIS OPINION AND IT WILL NEVER CHANGE*
> 
> Sorry guys, but I got to agree, I wouldnt give a penny to aid the japanese, if any other country anywhere in the world went through this I would help.
> 
> ...


my god are you for real :confused1: I mean srsly come on. If someone told me that Id be to gob smacked to say anything.


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and I appreciate every one elses opinions. but at the end of the day, an opinion can not be wrong, only facts, figures and actions can.

My grandfather never hurt anyone, he was a driver in the war, he was unarmed, never shot anyone, delivered medical supplies. 

Why was he captured and tortured? surely you should be saying omg thats awful. and if you cant see the reasoning of my opinion then you are obviously more tunnel visioned than myself, as I can understand the reasons others feel sorry for the people affected, its a humane thing, but trust me, if the same thing happened to someone you were close to, your opinion would be different to the majority aswell.

I felt really sad when princess Diana died, as she was a great humanitarian - and I see why so many mourned for her, however, if you had known her personally and she had done something to upset you, and as a result you didnt care about her death, I would understand your opinion. Things in peoples lives affect their opinions, and this is something which has to be taken into account.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

frosty2010 said:


> Sorry but I was very close to my grandfather.
> 
> I know its not the time or the place. but everyone feels sorry for them, and I want to make it clear that not everyone in this world has forgotton what they did. they had no part in the second world war what so ever. so why did they get involved, why did they then torture people for fun, not interogation, not for national security, no reason at all, other than their sick way of having fun. They actually enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Maybe thats the problem Im not very close to either of my grandparents infact if I saw my granddad in public I dont think Id say Hi, certainly would say Hi granddad.

Also how do you know they enjoyed? Do you have any evidence to back that up?

A war is not something that should be taken lightly at all and to wish that a bomb wiped out an entire society is just sick imo

You have my pity.


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Maybe thats the problem Im not very close to either of my grandparents infact if I saw my granddad in public I dont think Id say Hi, certainly would say Hi granddad.
> 
> Also how do you know they enjoyed? Do you have any evidence to back that up?
> 
> ...


I do have evidence actually yes, I have genuine photos of Japanese people using british and american soldiers for target practice, shooting their knees and elbows, and blatently smiling stand round pointing, as though they are laughing at it. so yes I do. and its sick.

you have my pity for two reasons.

1> I wish my grandparents were still alive, and for you to not even bother to say hi to yours, well how can you say you care about people on the other side of the world, when you obviously dont care about your own flesh and blood?

2> being so tunnel visioned, that you cant accept different people have different perspectives due to personal situations.

Just some things you may want to think about.


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

My final note on this thread (by the way im Ryan, this is my partners account so dont hold my opinions on this against her)

I personally believe ALMOST every person in this thread doesnt truly care, its all words like im so sorry, aww its awful, and i really feel for them.

but how many can honestly say they have lost sleep and cried over it? I would be devastated if something happened to one of my pets, I would lose sleep and Id cry, as Id truly care.

you say you care, but unless you have cried and lost sleep over it, you obviously dont really care, its just words.......


think about that philosophy.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

The Japanese will never do that again Frosty. The times have changed and that war is over.

I think I get a little of what Morsel was saying, after all Japan is a very racist nation. Lots of nations are racist, that's just the way it is.

Does that mean we shouldn't help? Absolutely not. They are still human beings after all. Maybe the response to their need will change their views of us too.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

frosty2010 said:


> I do have evidence actually yes, I have genuine photos of Japanese people using british and american soldiers for target practice, shooting their knees and elbows, and blatently smiling stand round pointing, as though they are laughing at it. so yes I do. and its sick.
> 
> you have my pity for two reasons.
> 
> ...


Good you have evidence but I dont believe something till I see it 

ooo I do wish my grandpa has a great life but after trying countless times to have a relationship with him and even my fathers side of the family and not getting any response well over time you give up.

You have no idea how many times I see large families out for a meal that I feel sadden that I dont have that relationship with my extend family, it is something I want.

I am open to other peoples thoughts  just think yours are a little...... odd.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

That sounded flippant when I read it Frosty, I'm sorry. My uncles were in the war, but not my father as he had a deaf ear. He is still quite bitter about how the POW's were treated and we've talked about it many times. I did not mean in any way to denigrate anything your grandfather or others went through.


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

frosty2010 said:


> *WARNING VERY STRONG PERSONAL OPINIONS IF EASILY OFFENDED DO NOT READ, FEW WILL AGREE MOST WILL DISAGREE BUT ALL WILL SEE WHY I HAVE THIS OPINION AND IT WILL NEVER CHANGE*
> 
> Sorry guys, but I got to agree, I wouldnt give a penny to aid the japanese, if any other country anywhere in the world went through this I would help.
> 
> ...


For me it's the fact that they have never acknowledged these deeds or that they show little sign of change in attitude as a nation that really rubs salt in the wounds. At least Germany acknowledged what was wrong and work with others towards a better humanitarian understanding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

frosty2010 said:


> but *how many can honestly say they have lost sleep and cried over it?* I would be devastated if something happened to one of my pets, I would lose sleep and Id cry, as Id truly care.
> 
> you say you care, but unless you have cried and lost sleep over it, you obviously dont really care, its just words.......
> 
> think about that philosophy.


Think what you like but I did cry when I watched it on the news, I was sat in crufts nearly bawling my eyes out. As I did with 9/11 and the 2004 tsunami. Any huge loss of life upsets me dearly because its not just the bad people that die its the innocent children that have not lived their lives or done anything wrong at all. Or peoples loved ones.

I know myself what it feels like to have a loved one lost in a natural disaster and terrorist attack (my uncle was suppose to be in the twin towers on 9/11 and was just arriving late when it happened and my dad was in china when a big earth quake took down were he was staying) and unable to find out if they are okay or dead. I wish no one that pain or that upset.

I would send any country money or food to help htem no matter how racist or bad their history has been.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*For those who wish to drag up the past and show no concern for these people,why don't you start a new thread on the subject?
Some people never cease to amaze me with their attitudes.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Good you have evidence but I dont believe something till I see it
> 
> I am open to other peoples thoughts  just think yours are a little...... odd.


It is true, and far far worse then a bit of target practise ! 
OK we (as a nation) may not have been angels but anything that went on is our camps would be like a picnic in the park next to those POW camps. So I am told.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> It is true, and far far worse then a bit of target practise !
> OK we (as a nation) may not have been angels but anything that went on is our camps would be like a picnic in the park next to those POW camps. So I am told.


But we have done some hideous things as a nation in our past history, does that mean we should not received any help or sympathy if something like this happened to us, how far back in history do we go here


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> But we have done some hideous things as a nation in our past history, does that mean we should not received any help or sympathy if something like this happened to us, how far back in history do we go here


Hey! don't shoot the messenger! just trying to display that those people who cannot find it in themselves due to atrocities that took part a generation ago should not be made guilty for displaying their opinions! Think we said before this is neither the time nor the place and its not, but who are we to say who can say what and where?


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Think what you like but I did cry when I watched it on the news, I was sat in crufts nearly bawling my eyes out. As I did with 9/11 and the 2004 tsunami. Any huge loss of life upsets me dearly because its not just the bad people that die its the innocent children that have not lived their lives or done anything wrong at all. Or peoples loved ones.
> 
> I know myself what it feels like to have a loved one lost in a natural disaster and terrorist attack (my uncle was suppose to be in the twin towers on 9/11 and was just arriving late when it happened and my dad was in china when a big earth quake took down were he was staying) and unable to find out if they are okay or dead. I wish no one that pain or that upset.
> 
> I would send any country money or food to help htem no matter how racist or bad their history has been.


I am glad, that not everyone in this world is the same.

you having shed tears, shows you truly care, and you are one of the very few in this country who will have cried for them.

I know exactly what you mean about hte twin towers, as my brother was in them on 9/11. however he left the tower around half hour before the plane hit it. I didnt know he got out untill a few days later as all the phone lines were jammed and we just couldnt get through, it felt like weeks not days.

This sounds very racist, but I feel saddend when I think of the animals, and holiday makers, who will never come home to see their families. But I personally do not feel for the Japanese people affected. I have chinese friends, and friends from hong kong. I know some Japanese people, however they are very ignorant, strong willed, they think they are superior etc etc...

They show no remorse or sorrow for what their ancestors did to our ancestors, so they obviously dont feel for our losses and pain, So why should we feel for theirs, ok, I know wo wrongs dont make a right, and in a way I feel bad saying these things, but I am very opinionated on the matter, and I think people should see different perspectives in the sceme of things WWII was not that long ago and there are still people alive who lost loved ones, we have two minutes silence every year, not just for our troops, but for all the men women and children who died in the war, the japanese dont do anything like this, they show no remorse at all. They havent forgotten, and im pretty sure they would do it all over again given the chance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Think what you like but I did cry when I watched it on the news, I was sat in crufts nearly bawling my eyes out. As I did with 9/11 and the 2004 tsunami. Any huge loss of life upsets me dearly because its not just the bad people that die its the innocent children that have not lived their lives or done anything wrong at all. Or peoples loved ones.
> 
> I know myself what it feels like to have a loved one lost in a natural disaster and terrorist attack (my uncle was suppose to be in the twin towers on 9/11 and was just arriving late when it happened and my dad was in china when a big earth quake took down were he was staying) and unable to find out if they are okay or dead. I wish no one that pain or that upset.
> 
> I would send any country money or food to help htem no matter how racist or bad their history has been.


There are many that bawl their eyes out during the dolphin culling, as they do the whaling!
Some try and do summat about it! some turn a blind eye!
WE can cry all we like, it aint gonna change anything, and crocodile tears are two a penny!

It is human nature to help, aid, assist the weak and the vunerable! We as a nation are always as the front of the queue with the appeals following disasters, Red nose Day starts on Friday! But slipping a few bob in an envelope is not going to put things right, we cannot turn back the clocks!

Yes, I feel sorry for those poor 'innocent people' but then I who am I to force my opinions onto others! and if for whatever reason others choose or base their opinions on then that is their business. And freedom of speech allows em to voice em too!


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> But we have done some hideous things as a nation in our past history, does that mean we should not received any help or sympathy if something like this happened to us, how far back in history do we go here


We show remorse thats the difference.

Im not saying the whole country shouldn't help, Im just saying not everyone shares the same opinion, there are still people here who lost their loved ones to the japanese, like I said in a previous post, it wasnt really that long ago.

Maybe after my generations lifetime, there will be no one left who has met and loved someone affected by their actions, I think thats about as far back as you can go. I cant comment on WW1 or anything before that as I did not personally know and love someone who was affected.

Sorry if you thought that I said your opinion is wrong, as its not. But neither is mine due to personal circumstances


----------



## frank911 (Mar 10, 2011)

it is a tragic event. May God help them and give them courage and strength.


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> But we have done some hideous things as a nation in our past history, does that mean we should not received any help or sympathy if something like this happened to us, how far back in history do we go here


You don't have to go back in history. The Japanese still commit human rights atrocities. They still torture and sometimes kill foreign nationals in custody. Japan signs up to international agreements and then breaks them. For example, executing the mentally ill.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

morsel said:


> You don't have to go back in history. The Japanese still commit human rights atrocities. They still torture and sometimes kill foreign nationals in custody. Japan signs up to international agreements and then breaks them. For example, executing the mentally ill.


*Aren't things like this more down to the goverment than the general public though? I don't know half of what our goverment get up to and i don't believe most of us do.So blaming a whole country is so unfair.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey! don't shoot the messenger! just trying to display that those people who cannot find it in themselves due to atrocities that took part a generation ago should not be made guilty for displaying their opinions! Think we said before this is neither the time nor the place and its not, but who are we to say who can say what and where?


No shooting the messanger, just raising a question 



frosty2010 said:


> We show remorse thats the difference.
> 
> Im not saying the whole country shouldn't help, Im just saying not everyone shares the same opinion, there are still people here who lost their loved ones to the japanese, like I said in a previous post, it wasnt really that long ago.
> 
> ...


I do understand your point about remorse and i didn't think you was saying my opinion was wrong same as i am not saying yours is, i just refuse to make children suffer for the sins of their fathers. It's just about personal opinion BUT i still stand by the point that this thread was not the time or place to express those opinion.



morsel said:


> You don't have to go back in history. The Japanese still commit human rights atrocities. They still torture and sometimes kill foreign nationals in custody. Japan signs up to international agreements and then breaks them. For example, executing the mentally ill.


See above, same applies


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I dont think I can hold a whole race responsible for what some of them did.

If I did then I would be a hypocrite for not hating myself for what my fellow englishman used to do to others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

frosty2010 said:


> *WARNING VERY STRONG PERSONAL OPINIONS IF EASILY OFFENDED DO NOT READ, FEW WILL AGREE MOST WILL DISAGREE BUT ALL WILL SEE WHY I HAVE THIS OPINION AND IT WILL NEVER CHANGE*
> 
> Sorry guys, but I got to agree, I wouldnt give a penny to aid the japanese, if any other country anywhere in the world went through this I would help.
> 
> ...


You know, my grandfather was in the US Navy during WWII, serving in the Pacific theatre. He was shot four times in his leg and was permanently blinded in one eye, but he didn't bear any grudges against the Japanese some fifty years later. Two of his friends after the war were former Japanese soldiers who had come to realize the mistakes they had made.

A lot of Japanese civillians had nothing to do with the war, many innocent American-Japanese citizens were thrown in intern camps after 1941 because of the actions of the Japanese government. I'm not defending what the crackpots did, however you can't hold past events against the present-day Japanese population or even wish that the atomic bombs wiped them out completely.

The deep south of the U.S. was at the heart of racism towards former black slaves and their descendants during the 19th and mid to late 20th centuries. Albeit much rarer this racism still continues, however how many black people in the U.S. and people related to those who suffered from racism still bear a grudge against someone with white skin?

Some of the comments on this thread are disgusting, insensitive and the opinions behind them are to put it quite bluntly evidence of retarded minds. I'd hold filth in higher regard than some of the posters on this thread.

This is the 21st century, people ought to know better.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Frosty2010 (sorry cant quote as wont let me on phone) you say you know *some * japanese people and you say they are ignorant and think they are superior. How can you base your opinion of a whole countries people based on 'some people'? I know plenty of british people who are like those you've described it doesn't mean I view ALL british that way!

I am working with a lot of old people, several have had family members who were POW in japan and helped build the railways in the war and 2 lost brothers out there during that time. They have had nothing but utter empathy and sympathy for japan right now. They realise those who have been caught up in the devastation are not the same people back then so they have no malice towards them. Only sorrow.

1 man sat and sobbed in his bathroom today with me when he began saying what he had seen on the news over the weekend and how it had upset him. He too was involved heavily with ww2.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

poohdog said:


> British concentration camps were built to house political dissidents...the word today is linked to Nazi death camps...not a British invention.


I think you need to do a bit more homework on that.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I think what we have to remember is most japanese people live in fear of their government - they are repressed people and have no choice in what their government does. The rulers out there are very old and have not changed with the times, the common person on the street cannot speak openly or stand up to a government like the one they have, if they do they will face death and not in a humane way either. There are innocent lives that are being lost at this time, not people who were in any way responsible for the crimes committed in past history and these are the people who I feel for right now.

I don't like what the japanese have done and are still doing but I can't put the blame on the citizens, unlike us they don't have a say. If you know anything about history you'd know that even some of the kamikaze pilots didn't want to go through with their act but honour and expectation made it impossible to back out - to do so would have meant death anyway. Some of those soldiers were as young as 18, just young boys.We have to put prejudice behind us and think how we would feel if it were our country, our loved ones and our pets who were in this situation. After all this country doesn't exactly have a clean record and we would shoot our soldiers for dessertion, again some young boys in their teens.

I just hope the nuclear reactors don't go up and put the country in even more turmoil.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Malmum said:


> I think what we have to remember is most japanese people live in fear of their government - they are repressed people and have no choice in what their government does.


they don't fear their gov, the japanese are a very respectful and honour driven society, they did what their emperor said because of that. they respect their leaders, to not carry out direct orders would be to dishonour themselves and their family, whether or not they agreed with them or not. abit like many 'nazi' soldiers having to do what they were told or be killed themselves or their families.
they are not repressed in the sense that they are in fear for their lives, they don't think as we do etc they have an extremely different culture to us.

Besides, as others have said, we give aid to many nations that don't 'deserve' it NOW. not giving aid to a country that does deserve it now, irrespective of what they did in the past, is pure bloody mindedness and why wars are started in the first place.

if we thought in terms of what they did during wars or whatever, no one would help us.. we are an EMPIRE, like japan, like the persians, like the macedones, we built what we have on the blood of others. Who are we to tell others what to think. We all moan enough when OUR gov tells us to do something, how dare we expect other cultures to do the same as us in THEIR OWN COUNTRY.

Innocent people who weren't even BORN when the wws were on have seen their country devastated, their homes, possessions, farm stock, pets and their FAMILIES washed away or crushed by a NATURAL disaster in a day, which could just as easily be US we live on an island remember. Think how you would feel if that was the south-west coast of england, or ireland or north west coast of scotland and all the isles, would you want the japanese, the chinese, the africans, the germans, the spanish, the portuguese, the greeks, the french, the italians, the russians (all states), the south americans... the list goes ON AND ON that they won't give us aid because we were instrumental in their people being slaughtered in wars, political, racial and religious ******** or empire building, sold for slaves, their countries assets stripped and used for our gain??

they are our allies NOW, they deserve our help.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I think you are talking about the older generation, I have seen students who post their grievances on you tube, only being able to voice an opinion on the net. The younger generation are not like the older, they have a voice and want people to hear it but cannot do it openly. 

Just like the students in the Tiananmen Square massacre in Beijing, they have no option, so yes they are still repressed!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

not necessarily, the old culture is still there, and they are the ones people are talking about not the younger generation who weren't born when ww2 was ending let alone in full swing.

they are still far more respectful than we are, if you go by age.

their difference in culture means that certain ways of airing grievances are seen as bad and not tolerated by the public rather than the gov (who may also not approve lol) so youtube etc is a public but safe way to do it as you aren't doing it physically in the street more people will see it yet it isn't in your face and as 'radical' as publically putting yourself on a street and being 'dishonourable' if you see what i mean.

either way, they're not repressed in the sense you mean, the british sense. lol

they are evolving like us, and as such as we've both said, shouldn't be punished for past deeds, as we both (as countries) committed atrocities during the war. neither side should be carrying the hatred of their forebears this long and using it in such a circumstance as this.

it is petty, cruel and very unbritish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

owieprone said:


> not necessarily, the old culture is still there, and they are the ones people are talking about not the younger generation who weren't born when ww2 was ending let alone in full swing.
> 
> they are still far more respectful than we are, if you go by age.
> 
> ...


Hear hear!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Theres good and bad in all walks of life. I was watching the news this morning and got a knot im my stomach when i saw a car that had been hit that had nappies and teddies in the boot  Thats what upsets me these poor kids that are going to be left without families or die in such a horrible way. 

What i dont understand is why people are donating money to help with the clean up etc.. while i am behind people helping with the search and rescue, Japan is one of the most wealthy countries in the world so why do they need handouts  
I would understand it if it was a third world country.


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

owieprone said:


> not necessarily, the old culture is still there, and they are the ones people are talking about not the younger generation who weren't born when ww2 was ending let alone in full swing.
> 
> they are still far more respectful than we are, if you go by age.
> 
> ...


Not forgetting that violence against women is seen as normal and that child abduction is widely an acceptable practice


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

morsel said:


> Not forgetting that violence against women is seen as normal and that child abduction is widely an acceptable practice


These excuses are simply making you look more and more like an idiot. You're blindly stereotyping the Japanese population as harsh, inhuman monsters with no morals or dignity.

Prove that _you_ can give more to mankind.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sorry but generalising the whole country is like saying

(and i say very strongly i mean no racist intent by this comment)

All muslims are suicide bombers or all black people commit crimes.

Its just simply not true.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

not looking good at all at the nuclear power plants...the fuel rods appear to be melting


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont care about what happened years ago - in fact I find it rather sad that people cannot move forward - the english have done some pretty darned evil things in their time as well but if anyone says anything about that then these people are told to "stop living in the past" and forgive and forget - pity some cannot take the same advice - the fact is that innocent people have lost their life the young and the old and its a terrible tragedy - all this other crap is just that ....its an excuse for narrow minded people to shove the boot in as Martin Luther King once said - 
" Judge me for the content of my character not the colour of my skin" we are all human and should all be treated as such.

My heart goes out to the Japanese.


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

Why build nuclear reactors on a fault line?ut:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

morsel said:


> Why build nuclear reactors on a fault line?ut:


The reactors survived the earthquake, it was the tsunami that has cause the problems


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

And a volcano erupted in South Japan yesterday too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I'm sorry but generalising the whole country is like saying
> 
> (and i say very strongly i mean no racist intent by this comment)
> 
> ...


Exactly. So by that logic....

So All the Brittish are snobs or chavs.
All the americans are red necks.
All the Scottish are ginger.
And all Germans are natzys.


What a horrible view to have on the world.:scared:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

i cannot believe that people are bringing up the past, the japanese that were in ww2 and did all those terrible things that you say are probably all dead now. it is there children and childrens children that have all had to suffer and die and they had nothing to do with the killings all those years ago. i cannot believe that people are being so flipant about such a tragedy. my grandfather fought the germans and probably hated them but he wouldnt want them All to die!!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lol no wonder pf is so quiet, nothing here anymore cept tension, may as well join the real world I guess pmsl


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanted to post up some pictures from the daily mail.

























Japan earthquake: Experts predict another eruption and tsunami could hit stricken country within days | Mail Online



I cant even begin to think how they are all feeling right now however the lady sat sobbing kinda gives you an idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

morsel said:


> Why build nuclear reactors on a fault line?ut:


Japan has NO sustainable or economically viable oil reserves, it would be quite expensive to import oil so Japan has to rely on renewable energy from nuclear reactors for power. Two thirds of Japan's energy demands are met by imported fuels.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> All the americans are red necks.


I'd give anyone who non-jokingly called me an American hill-billy or ******* a black eye, as I'm one of them...


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> Japan has NO sustainable or economically viable oil reserves, it would be quite expensive to import oil so Japan has to rely on renewable energy from nuclear reactors for power. Two thirds of Japan's energy demands are met by imported fuels.


That is because it was one of the most ridiculous places on earth to start a society.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> I'd give anyone who non-jokingly called me an American hill-billy or ******* a black eye, as I'm one of them...


My best friend is a american and he's fantastic as non ******* as possible.

But dont worry I am half snob half natzi. :lol:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Think we can all see this is a terrible tragedy and they need help. The past has nothing to do with the present and those pictures say it all - utter despair, we should be thanking our lucky stars it's not us and doing what we can to help, even if it's only a donation. 

Can you even begin to imagine how you'd feel in that situation?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

We do seem to get off lightly in the UK we never get earthquakes or monsoons or tsunamis or hurricanes. Not yet or ones which have done serious damage in recent years, guess its where we are located.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> I'd give anyone who non-jokingly called me an American hill-billy or ******* a black eye, as I'm one of them...


haha ya ******* :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

will add I am a proud Aussie yobbo


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

morsel said:


> That is because it was one of the most ridiculous places on earth to start a society.


And I suppose you think the UK is better? I see it as a septic waste pile... 

California is based on a large fault line and has suffered from a few earthquakes, yet it's home to some of the largest cities in the U.S. Does that mean the Americans were stupid to develop the area?

I'm getting tired of this, you obviously just have an unjustified hatred of the Japanese. I'm sure they'd hate you too if they were reading your comments.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

God this is childish


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> And I suppose you think the UK is better? I see it as a septic waste pile...
> 
> California is based on a large fault line and has suffered from a few earthquakes, yet it's home to some of the largest cities in the U.S. Does that mean the Americans were stupid to develop the area?
> 
> I'm getting tired of this, you obviously just have an unjustified hatred of the Japanese. I'm sure they'd hate you too if they were reading your comments.


You could always move to Japan.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

morsel said:


> You could always move to Japan.


Perhaps you should to see what Japan today is really like.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

morsel said:


> You could always move to Japan.


I think maybe you should.......then you wouldnt be so small minded about them.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Like we're so great over here, with our dog fighting rings, racism, chavs, drug addicts, alcoholics, murderers, paedophiles - such a civilised nation us lot!

Don't fool yourself that the British way of life is perfect, for a civilised society who preaches to others we still have a long way to go to be able to criticise!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

morsel said:


> You could always move to Japan.


And you could always go and fall down a well...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Don't fool yourself that the British way of life is perfect


Looking at it from a certain perspective, it isn't... Singing:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Well i think this thread has gone downhill enough....Jill
There is no perfect place on earth nor perfect people. We are not gods and this is not heaven


----------

